# Fitting Rear Seatbelts in a Compass Avantgarde 400



## 124948 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi,

We have a Compass Avantgarde 400, 2005 model and need to fit 2 rear seatbelts for our 10 and 12 year olds. Has anyone got any advice on how we can fit them or recommend a company who can fit them for us? (We live in S Wales)

Thanks!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If they are side facing seats then seatbelts are not allowed.

I ought to edit this and say that they are not recommended.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Its mostly pointless unless the type approved steel superstructure is in place to attach the seat belts to. If the van was available with or without seat belts from new then it should be OK if the steelwork is there, but if not the best you would do is provide a false sence of security.

C.


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm sorry guys, but according to the professionals, wrong and wrong.

It is not a case that side-facing seats cannot have seatbelts and if there are no original steel-bracing points as intended by the manufacturer, it does not mean that they cannot be retrospectively installed.

I suggest you contact a company in North London called 'Quick-fit'.
They are absolute speciallists in this field. 
If it is physically possible for them to engineer steel fixing points to the main subframe of the vehicle, they can fit side-facing lap-belts. Indeed, it is a debate over whether they afford a satisfactory level of protection, but under the law, it is legal. They will produce and supply a certficate of conformity which you could/would produce if it were ever bought into question.

As they assured me, thier twenty-odd year reputation and professional liability rests on their workmanship and certification.

FYI, I had made an enquiry of them for my side-facing bench in the front of my Swift Kontiki 645 to raise the number of belts to 5, to match the number of berths. They have assured me thay can do it and that it will be both safe and legal. 

(as an ex-police officer of 20 years, I can tell you that no police officer is going to haul you to court if you produce a certificate of conformation) whether you are comfortable or not with a) a lap belt and b) side-facing seating......thats up to you. Don't you do it on a bus, oh, and a tube-train?

Might be worth a call.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

tug66 said:


> I'm sorry guys, but according to the professionals, wrong and wrong.
> 
> It is not a case that side-facing seats cannot have seatbelts and if there are no original steel-bracing points as intended by the manufacturer, it does not mean that they cannot be retrospectively installed.
> 
> ...


What would the certificate state the installation 'conformed' to?

Surely it would only be relevant if it stated that it conformed to a recognised ISO, BS, or EN standard for the installation of seatbelt anchorages?

I may be wrong (again) and I certainly cant be bothered to find it, but I'm sure I read somewhere that the relevant EN required the installation to be tested to withstand a 20kN load. I doubt whether this would be a feasable proposition for one off installations.


----------



## 124948 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the info, I rang the Explorer group and we haven't got the framework so I will give Quick Fit a ring.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

A note from an experience long ago. I had a 1957 VW Bug with no seat belts. My Dad convinced me that they were a good idea. So I bought some at a local auto parts store. Drilled some holes through the metal floor of the VW and attached them with bolts and a big washer to distribute the load. Not long after my then girl friend future wife/exwife was driving while I slept in the passenger seat. We were traveling through the California desert on a long stretch of straight road, when she came to a series of sharp curves. She lost control the old VW flipped over and flew about 50 feet or so rolling over a couple more times before coming to a stop in the desert sand. The cloth sun roof was ripped off, the car was destroyed, but we just climbed out unhurt.

My point is that seatbelts can be installed as long as they are attached securely and they will do some good.


----------



## 124948 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks, we'll have to do the best job with what we've got its either that or change the van.  At the end of the day its bizarre that a 2005 4 berth van should be made with only 2 safe seats when travelling! 8O

Anyone with kids watch you don't get caught out with this, we bought the van because we liked the u shaped layout but didn't think about where we could strap the kids in till after!!


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

A company called Towtal in Stoke-on-Trent will fit seatbelts with steel framework, not sure about sideway facing though.


----------



## 124948 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Rhiannydd2 said:


> Thanks, we'll have to do the best job with what we've got its either that or change the van.  At the end of the day its bizarre that a 2005 4 berth van should be made with only 2 safe seats when travelling! 8O
> 
> Anyone with kids watch you don't get caught out with this, we bought the van because we liked the u shaped layout but didn't think about where we could strap the kids in till after!!


Ive been banging on about this to anyone who will listen :? .

Totally ridiculous to sell a new 6 berth van with 4 seatbelts and in response to the question of were to put the spare people Ive been told that they could follow behind in a car!

Or maybe we could send the van on a low loader and we could all follow in a car? Madness.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

There is an article in this months MMM regarding the fitting of extra seat belts, but not side facing seats.Chasper.


----------



## 124948 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks we'll look out for the article.  

I would't dream of putting the kids in the back of my car without a seatbelt, I don't understand how van converters are allowed to do this. 

Their stance seems to be we don't have to so we won't. :?


----------

